# Mincing, Chopping Utensil



## Winterrider (Jan 17, 2020)

What is everyone's go to mincing / chopping utensil ? Something of fair quality, or is it just your favorite knife ?


----------



## JC in GB (Jan 17, 2020)

I usually use my knife but a mandolin works great for quick chopping, slicing, etc...

JC


----------



## tropics (Jan 17, 2020)

Sharp Knife 8" french Chef


----------



## pushok2018 (Jan 17, 2020)

Santoku knife works perfectly for me.....


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 17, 2020)

Wusthof Santoku. RAY


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 17, 2020)

Chef Knife for small quantities. A Cheap-o Mini Food Processor or full size Food Processor for medium to large amounts...JJ


----------



## seenred (Jan 17, 2020)

A good, sharp Chef's knife for me too...although I like the idea of those choppers, mincers, slicers, dicers, etc.  Unfortunately, however, most of those kinds of kitchen gadgets I've tried, that claim to make these tasks faster and easier, never work as well as advertised.

Red


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 17, 2020)

Growing up, Mom had a 1950's version of a Slap Chopper. A 2Cup glass jar with a small wood cutting board inside. Fill the jar, Screw on the Chop mechanism and have at it. Worked amazingly well. Was great fun to use as a kid!...JJ


----------



## zwiller (Jan 17, 2020)

I am kinda picky about size and when you say "mince" I would forgo knife and use my small ninja.  It is very similar to 

 chef jimmyj
.  A "slam" chopper could also work but for larger "chopped" size stuff.  Really cool for soups.  Might bust out a mandoline to make sliced stuff on a killer salad.  I also have a full size FP for large batches and many discs for things IE grater for latkas.  

LOL  We had one of those slam choppers too.  This is what they look like nowadays and love mine:


----------



## WaterRat (Jan 17, 2020)

My two goto knives:  a modern 7" santuku and my Grandma's old stamped s-steel, Made in the USA, 8" chef knife. I l like them both. I have a mini food processor but it doesn't get a lot of use. The mandolin is pretty much for scallop potatoes.


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 17, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Growing up, Mom had a 1950's version of a Slap Chopper. A 2Cup glass jar with a small wood cutting board inside. Fill the jar, Screw on the Chop mechanism and have at it. Worked amazingly well. Was great fun to use as a kid!...JJ


Used to have one of those also. Worked really good. I do use knife for smaller amounts but was looking for something a little more productive. Used one of these today to do up the fix'ns for Steve's bacon jam, to make it a little quicker. Do have to be careful because it will puree real quick.




__





						MultiQuick 5 Vario Immersion Hand Blender - MQ5000 | Braun US
					

Discover all the features of Kenwood MultiQuick 5 Vario Immersion Hand Blender - MQ5000 or explore the MultiQuick 5 Vario range to find your favourite one.




					www.braunhousehold.com
				



Mandolin does ok for some things also.


----------



## tallbm (Jan 17, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> What is everyone's go to mincing / chopping utensil ? Something of fair quality, or is it just your favorite knife ?



Hands down this little pull chopper!





It also makes a great gift too.

It works with about half a large onion split up into smaller wedges.  You pull to get chopped, pull some more to get minced, pull some more to get mush lol.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 17, 2020)

We have one of those plunger type choppers.  I'm not sure where we got it but it seem to work well, and everything is contained in one spot on the cutting board. It's probably one of those Ron Popeil items you used to see advertised on the tele along side of the pocket fisherman. 

Chris


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 17, 2020)

God Bless Ron Popeil, I had a pocket fisherman as a kid and a Ronco Showtime 4000 as an adult. Probably the greatest inventor since Thomas Edison. Maybe better! RAY


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 17, 2020)

Smaller quantities (the norm as empty nesters) is just my favorite knife on a cheap Menard's bamboo cutting board.
Larger quantites, I break out the food processor.


gmc2003 said:


> We have one of those plunger type choppers.  I'm not sure where we got it but it seem to work well, and everything is contained in one spot on the cutting board. It's probably one of those Ron Popeil items you used to see advertised on the tele along side of the pocket fisherman.
> 
> Chris


My wife picked up a Pampered Chef plunger unit at a girl's gone wild party many years ago.  Wife used for a few years until she learned I do a better job with a sharp knife.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 17, 2020)

My wife has one of those Cuisinart (sp) processors in the cabinet forever, I think she might have used it once. I've never touched it. RAY


----------



## Steve H (Jan 18, 2020)

My go to  little santuku  and KA boat motor. And a little cuisinart. I have a larger one that only gets used occasionally.


----------



## rjob (Jan 18, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Chef Knife for small quantities. A Cheap-o Mini Food Processor or full size Food Processor for medium to large amounts...JJ


Slap chopper by PC 








						Food Chopper
					

The solution to tear-free onion chopping! The stainless rotating blades uniformly chops veggies, nuts, and cooked meat. The cap doubles as a chopping board.




					www.pamperedchef.com
				



Have an early version (20 years old) works great


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 18, 2020)

tallbm said:


> It works with about half a large onion split up into smaller wedges. You pull to get chopped, pull some more to get minced, pull some more to get mush lol.


Beat me to it . My son has one of these like posted in post 12 . It really works great .


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 19, 2020)

For chopping either a knife or this  



For slicing either a knife or this


----------



## fullborebbq (Jan 19, 2020)

For mincing I will agree with the 7-8" Sudoku knife. For dicing I love my Kitchenaid set:


----------



## Braz (Jan 19, 2020)

Steve H said:


> View attachment 428946
> 
> My go to  little santuku  and KA boat motor. And a little cuisinart. I have a larger one that only gets used occasionally.


And here I thought I was the only one who called it a "boat motor."


----------



## Steve H (Jan 19, 2020)

Braz said:


> And here I thought I was the only one who called it a "boat motor."



I think I heard that on a cooking show some years ago.


----------

